# What color is our colt??



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorrel and chestnut are the same thing. I would register him as 'chestnut', it's more correct, but that's personal preference. If it's AQHA, I think they accept both. If you are registering him as roan, go with chestnut roan. Please, just for my sake. I can't stand the term red or strawberry roan. 

Is the roaning due to something like sabino, maybe? Someone else could help me on this. 

Were either of his parents true roan? Do you have pictures of the parents? 
Roan is a dominant gene, one parent HAS to have the gene for the offspring to be roan.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

hm, I would say just chestnut. If you are going to describe anything, describe his white markings. 

Chestnut/Sorrel are the same color. If you use the word "roan", people will think you are describing a horse that looks like this:


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

@ MelissaAnn: roan can be minimal, but that doesn't mean it isn't genetically roan. If it's really a roan, register them as a roan. You don't want to make mistakes on papers. 









Minimal blue roan


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

TexanFreedom said:


> @ MelissaAnn: roan can be minimal, but that doesn't mean it isn't genetically roan. If it's really a roan, register them as a roan. You don't want to make mistakes on papers.


 
The OP said she is doing it to make ID tags in case of disaster or moving. Not for papers. If she wants a description so people can find her horse in case of disaster, I think go with Chestnut. Chestnut very commonly has white flecking without the roan gene, but that doesn't matter in this case.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yes. roans can be minimal. but you can still see the roan on the blue roan you posted. IMO he's a chesnut, and only a chesnut. nothing special. but he certainly shiny and healthy looking! most red horses get white ticking throughout their coat, but yours looks like it has a very minmal expression of sabino.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

His mother is a true chestnut (she reminds me of ginger off of Black Beauty, and yes thats her name too) I'll post a pic of her. She has some white flecking also and little "bend or" spots some no bigger than a dime. She was a rescue my father in law bought off of some girl she couldn't keep her anymore, she stands barely 14hh she's QH X PF. His sire is a flea bitten grey PF stallion who was starting to get very white in his young age, sorry i don't have any pics of him. He looked almost roan to me when i first saw him, had a lot of black flecking on him. From what i know of him he was just turning 6, and maybe more color was coming out on him.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I do my best to take care of them, it gets difficult with my herd running with my in-laws horses (whom don't get the care and attention they need). Sorry if this pic isn't too good of him momma, she was still in her winter rags at the time, she takes forever to shed out. Thank everyone!!! Hope this helps!!!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

The white hairs or "roaning" is called rabicano


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes white ticking comes with Robicano, but this horse doesn't have rabicano. you can tell his ticking is from Sabino because of how his blaze looks like its bleeding out into the brown fur.

he also doesn't have the white tuft on top of his tail like rabicano does. and his ticking seems to be on his rump, and not his barrel where rabicano ticking is located. i stand by my statement that his ticking is from sabino.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

lilkitty90 said:


> Yes white ticking comes with Robicano, but this horse doesn't have rabicano. you can tell his ticking is from Sabino because of how his blaze looks like its bleeding out into the brown fur.
> 
> he also doesn't have the white tuft on top of his tail like rabicano does. and his ticking seems to be on his rump, and not his barrel where rabicano ticking is located. i stand by my statement that his ticking is from sabino.


My mare had Rabicano, and she didn't have white on the top of her tail. There isn't always skunk tail with rabicano, but it's one of the signs.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

This horse is not rabicano. I am wondering if he is going grey if his sire is a grey and went grey at a very young age. You may not have a chestnut horse for long!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

MelissaAnn said:


> This horse is not rabicano. I am wondering if he is going grey if his sire is a grey and went grey at a very young age. You may not have a chestnut horse for long!


Wouldn't there be more signs of grey though? Like on his legs and in his tail?


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

He appears to be AT LEAST a year and a few months, probably more, and you would see more signs of going grey at this age.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Not necessarily TF. Greys can and do grey at different rates.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

The white hairs are sabino at play. You can tell because of the white spreading on his face. Definitely not rabicano. Rabicano likes to isolate to the flank area mostly and often puts a sooty tone in the tail. 

I agree that it is sabino causing the white hairs.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

My mare was almost 2 before she showed significant grey signs. Until then she was bright bright sorrel.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> The white hairs are sabino at play. You can tell because of the white spreading on his face.


This was my first thought, and I was sure it had to be sabino, but I wasn't 100%


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes. I know sabino blurrs facial white and makes them less crisp and clean around the edges as if it is trying to fan out.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I thought the same thing, but i don't know the mother or the fathers history of who had what markings, and as he's growing and shedding out more and more if it is coming out. When he was born he was SOLID chestnut with just the one white sock, and star and snip on his face. I love the fact that he's going to be flashy when he finishes out.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

He has the cream tail with the dark chestnut mix in it, hes had it since he was born, even his mane has white/cream streaks coming out, its kind of hard to tell in the pics. He is 16mos old right now


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

He's a cute guy! Nice size for such a small momma. I'm hoping my goal will outgrow his 14hh dam. =)


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Do you have any pictures of him when he was born?


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

He's already almost 15hh, and thats him standing right beside my dead even 15hh appy gelding, so he's already taller than his momma, his dad was about 16hh from what i could tell from over the gate, he was big for a PF stud and only being about 6. 
And of course i have baby pics of him, i loved his baby pics tho momma didn't like me doing so...
The first pic is when he was about 1 1/2hrs old, and the next 2 are of him at about 4hrs old. I have more if needed...


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Not necessarily TF. Greys can and do grey at different rates.


Very true. When I was horse shopping I went to look at a 3 y/o who was still jet black except for his tail, which looked like someone stuck an off-white fake in the bottom half of his tail- nothing else gave a hint that he was graying anywhere else.

ETA- I'd describe him as chestnut or flaxen chestnut for the purposes of an ID card.


----------

